
Ottawa vows to cut wait times for foreign workers joining tech firms - drpgq
http://www.theglobeandmail.com//report-on-business/ottawa-vows-to-cut-wait-times-for-foreign-workers-joining-tech-firms/article30458187/?cmpid=rss1&click=sf_globe
======
spitfire
How about just making Canada competitive so Canadians want to stay?

------
drpgq
It isn't like Canadian tech salaries are that great compared to US one
already. Tech employers are the same all over.

